# Possible events for our August meet



## wade (Apr 23, 2014)

Just a quick poll to find out what people want to do during the weekend. One option would be to sit around and drink beer and eat all weekend. Another would be to also share experiences in the form of mini-master-classes - while we sit around and drink beer!

I am happy to do either but I would be happy to demonstrate a few tips and techniques if anyone is interested. If anyone else feels brave as well then I think we should be able to provide something of interest for everyone to dip in and out of – including our significant others.

Some of the options I could organise/demonstrate include:

Mastering Ribs – preparation and cooking. Stack cooking and 3-2-1
Curing and smoking Salmon fillets – including the use of an “AMNPS”
Beer can and cupcake chicken
BBQ Deserts – including caramelised fruit skewers and chocolate brownies
BBQ Baking – including breads and American style cheese and herb biscuits
Cooking by thermometer and basic safe BBQ cooking
Direct and indirect cooking – including hot wings
BBQ Veg – Roasted Peppers, corn, stir fry veg, rosemary roasted new potatoes etc.
Fish cooking basics
I am sure that others could lead some of the above as well.

We could do any, all or none of these - and if anyone has other suggestions that they feel comfortable demonstrating then we can add them to the list of options.

Post back what you may like to do or see and if there is sufficient interest we can get things arranged.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Wade.  I LIKE IT!  Each option includes sitting around and drinking beer!  I can demonstrate the proper way to light the smoker using a match and a litre of petrol, or how to burn sausages on the insta light portable BBQ ( the foil tray type ) and I am an EXPERT at ordering pizza from the local delivery place. ALL done WHILE drinking beer! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Some of us GOT IT, some of us don't.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously though, I think this is a great thread.  If someone wants to see something done, post it here and we will try to arrange a "how to".  Something else folks might think about is bringing copies of the recipes they will be bringing to the "Pitmasters Feast" in case anyone wants one.  I am sure we don't want this to be a "cooking course" but as Wade said if there is anything folks would like help with now would be the time.  We want to get to meet each other and I know I don't want to try and do a 12hr brisket smoke while camping but if we can do some show and tell then win, win.  I know we will all be talking smoking meat and passing on tips and tricks but sometimes visual is REALLY helpful.  Wade just passed a video to me that showed me where I was going wrong trying to remove silver skin ( membrane ) from ribs.  NEVER too old to learn!  Let folks know what you need help with and we can try to offer that help.

GREAT IDEA Wade!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 24, 2014)

i am pretty good at building fatties













smoker pics 046.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013


















smoker pics 047.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013


















003.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## wade (Apr 24, 2014)

They look great Paul. One to add to the list


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks wade

they are easy to make, i would not mind doing a demo on how i roll them


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Paul.  BEAUTIFUL work!!  I am curious as to what the mince is on the outside of the fatty?  I CERTAINLY don't mean to belittle such a beautiful piece of meat!  The only reason I ask is that I know what the folks back in the States use for sausage, I am curious what folks use here.  I was thinking of bringing and cooking an American style breakfast sausage just so folks know what the other folks are using.  Maybe folks won't like it or aren't interested but thought I would ask.  Wade has been to the States several times so he knows what I mean.  American breakfast sausage is a TOTALLY different animal.Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi Wade, what a great idea! I would be interested in anything you would like to demonstrate. 

I have been on a Curing and Smoking Course, but it was pretty basic.

I was thinking of doing the Cupcake Chicken, but to date I have not tried them.

Paul's Fatties looks great, might try them with Chicken mince, I can get Kilos of MRM Chicken Mince FREE!  We make Chicken Kebabs from it, like the Kofta.

Cheap Pork Loin @ £2.70 a Kilo is also available , and Pork  "Trim" @ £1.00 a Kilo good for sausage.

Can't get cheap Pork Butts Though!

If anybody wants any over the weekend, I can bring it,  I have a large fridge to store it.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Steve.  Unless ANYONE is REALLY die hard I can't anyone doing a pork butt for this gathering.  IF you don't mind though I would be interested in your source for pork butt.  When I talk to the local butcher ( great guy who goes out of his way to help me ) but when I mention pork butt or chuck roast I get blank looks.

PLEASE allow me to go off on one for a minute.    These butchers have NEVER sold AND COULD NEVER sell pork shoulder to anyone in the U.K..  The same with chuck roast!  They have cottoned on to a few of us who know what we are talking about are asking for these cuts.  The TRUTH is that they gotta grind these cuts up to make sausage and sell it cheap.  NO ONE ( but us ) WANTS THEM!  You all know the British public doesn't want to see "fat" on their meat ( uneducated heathens ).  *DO NOT LET YOUR BUTCHER HOLD YOU TO RANSOM!!*  Can you see the local housewife asking for a pork shoulder (pork butt ) ???  YES, these are good cuts of meat but they can't sell 'em.  Bargain HARD for these cuts.  What other fool is he gonna sell a 5 kg pork butt too???  No one want to deal with the fat and connective tissue.  If your butcher is gonna be a jerk then find another.  Rant over.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 24, 2014)

danny

many of your countrymen make fatties from all meats i know the breakfast fatty is most widely made, hamburger meat with cheese and onion filling is also popular,i fancy doing a chilli dog fatty (ground beef with chili spice mix with cheese onion and hotdog filling with a bacon weave but i have seen one made with pilsbury dough mix wrapped around it and baked in the oven to finish lol ,the one in the picture was a chinese pork dumpling mix (potsticker) with a chopped skinned sweet red pepper.  i think the filling was goats cheese and wilted spinach













smoker pics 051.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 4, 2013





  

the possibilities are endless


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 24, 2014)

smoking monkey

i would think a chicken cordon bleu style fatty might be nice


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Paul, sounds good to me.  Will give it a try over the next couple of weeks.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Paul, what temperature do you cook at and roughly how long?  What temperature do you cook too?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 25, 2014)

225-250f until 165f internal temp it takes about 2-3 hours but i do not cook to time


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2014)

In real money that is 120-150 C until 74 C


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 26, 2014)

lol wade ,i  use fahrenheit as it is what all the american bbq web sites use ,for me it is just easier to remember instead of converting all the time back to degrees C like 200f for internal temp of pulled pork is easier to remember  rather than 93.3 C and other things like

the 40 - 140f in 4 hours rule converted is 4.44444 - 60c in 4 .also wade your conversion was a bit out  225- 250 is 107.2C -121.111C  that is why i stick to fahrenheit there is no room for confusion or error


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Paul, thanks for the info on cooking temps (didn't mean to start a War!) Only asked about the cooking time, purely for planning purpose.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2014)

YE HAH!  Welcome to SMF!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   These things are bound to pop up.  Everyone has their way of doing things ( of course you are all wrong and MY way is correct. OBVIOUSLY! ).  So long as no one takes these things personally and we have a free flow of information then the site is working as designed.  Just getting the info out there that there are two ( or more ) ways to skin the same cat is what we are all about.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 27, 2014)

Its funny how quickly you become bi-lingual when you start to BBQ LOL


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 27, 2014)

what war ????? smoking monkey pmsl all friendly banter here  ! ! ! i was only stating that I find it easier to remember the fahrenheit numbers rather than the converted celsius equivalent ,like the rule used in the US the (40 to 140 in 4 hours) this is easy to remember  .once the meat is above 40f it must reach 140f in less than 4 hours or harmful bacteria may form. but the celsius equivalent is 4.44c - 60 in 4 hours not quite as easy to remember


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Paul, it's like everyone says on here you will get ten different ways of doing things, not sure Danny's version is correct! 

One big happy family! Not sure that's correct either, as you all know how families can fight!

Just catching up on the forum, as I am away in Tenerife at the moment, just been to local Hardware Store and purchased a disposable BBQ for tonight! The question is do on put some photos up?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 28, 2014)

lol smoking monkey all i can say is this "YOU LUCKY B'STARD" you could have fitted me in the suitcase!!!! when are you back??


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

EXCUSE ME!!! OF COURSE MY WAY IS THE CORRECT WAY TO DO IT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Hope you have a Great holiday Steve.  Gotta agree with Paul,  wish I was there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 29, 2014)

Aww Guys, I'm starting to feel a bit inadequate here, think I'll just turn up with my napkin tucked in my collar and stand in a corner till the food's ready.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)

OH NO! Jock.  Not getting off that easy!  We aren't asking anyone to do a "master class" but if there is something you want to see done, we will see if we can find someone to make it happen.  Other than that, if we gotta be out there holding a brolly over the smoker with tears in our eyes, praying to the smoking gods our ribs will get done; I'll expect to look over and see that same stress and worried look on your face!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can't be the only one enjoying a peaceful stress free camping weekend.  Where's the fun in that?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Besides all that, you've gotta add in the fact you will be doing all this using the kitchen in the camper/caravan.  Last trip we took the battery charger packed up so no water, no toilet and only 1 light.  MAN!  I can hardly wait!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think after this first one we should do this AT LEAST once a month during the summer.  On second thought, I think I gotta work that weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, just checking in at the pool side bar. Nice to see everyone playing nicely back home!

Will be back to the Summer Hog Roast Season on Sunday, after that it's hectic, every week until mid October Roasting Hogs.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Guys, just checking in at the pool side bar. Nice to see everyone playing nicely back home!
> 
> Will be back to the Summer Hog Roast Season on Sunday, after that it's hectic, every week until mid October Roasting Hogs.
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Pool side bar.  Well LA TE DAH!  Just rub it in why don't ya?  You can go off folks you know!  Hope you choke on a pip in one of those fancy drinks you're having!  Don't make me use 4 letter words here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you are having a GREAT holiday Steve!  Have a drink or 10 for me!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 29, 2014)

i got some 4 letter words for you danny WOOD,COAL ,MEAT ,RIBS,PORK ,BEEF,LAMB,BEER,UGLY-DRUM,MORE-BEER ,EVEN - MORE - BEER !!!!!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)




----------

